# Cervical Cerclage?



## wannabpreggo

Hi hoping someone can help. During my last pregnancy I went into labour at 24 weeks and unfortunately baby passed. 

I had a consultant appointment a few months after and he basically said that I had a weak cervix and that during my next pregnancy he would recommend a Cervical Cerclage at 12weeks. However, he also mentioned that all tests weren't done on me or bubs to determine what the cause of going into labour so early was. The most that was done was a swab to say I was clear of any infection.

I am pregnant again now, about 6 weeks gone and I guess my question is, is there any way they can know for sure that it happened due to a weak cervix? and if not would if have a negative effect if I get the stitch done and it turns out that my cervix is not weak after all? Or is it just best to get it to be on the safe side as a 'just in case'?

I know that's a lot of questions, but I also know there is a small risk of miscarriage with this and I don't know whether to still go for it if there's a chance I don't have that problem. On the other hand though, if I DON'T do it and the same thing happens again, I'd never forgive myself. 

Thanks for reading, any replies would be great!


----------



## Zizz77

Congrats on your new pregnancy. I'm so sorry about your loss. It is so hard and I hope you're doing okay.
I went into spontaneous labor at 24 weeks plus 4 days and my boys were born a day later. There was no explanation but at the 6 week check up I was told by the consultant that a cerclage would be the best precaution going forward. There's no evidence of a weak cervix but there's also so little they can do to prevent preterm labor once it starts so it's an option worth considering.
I had the cerclage for this pregnancy at 14 weeks (I think) and it wasn't half as bad as I anticipated. I will have to have a cerclage for any future pregnancies but I don't mind, especially if it keeps my baby safe and sound!
I am not an expert but I think the risk of miscarriage is higher the later in the pregnancy the cerclage is done. Maybe double check with your doctor...
I took antibiotics for a few days after the cerclage just as a precaution against any infection.
So far so good.
If you have questions and you think I might be able to help, let me know!


----------



## HelenGee

Hi wannabe,

It sounds as though you have a great doctor who is being proactive, as the biggest hurdle for most incompetent cervix ladies is actually finding a doctor who is prepared to try to prevent prem labour, instead of a wait and see approach. 

Zizz is correct, it is better to have the stitch placed sooner, rather than waiting until week 20 plus, when changes are more likely to have happened to a weak cerix. Mine was a rescue cerclage placed at 21 weeks, it was very nearly shutting the gate after the horse had bolted, and months of bed rest followed. It did however, work and got me to full term :happydance:

The procedure is nowhere near as bad as it sounds, just a dot uncomfortable for a weeks or so after. There is a thread on here....incompetent cervix, threatened labour, with lots of lovely and very knowledgable ladies who can help and support you on your journey. 

Take care and lots of luck xx:hugs:


----------



## wannabpreggo

Thank you both for your replies..I didn't realise it was difficult to get doctors to do this, I just thought it was something they were going to do just because they didn't know what else to do, but that is good now I've heard this.

I will most likely go ahead and do it at 12 weeks rather than wait for changes in cervix to do it. I'll also check out that other thread you mentioned.


----------



## leosmommy2011

Hi,
My first pregnancy at 19yrs old was going perfectly until I went into spontaneous labour at 23 weeks which couldnt be stopped. I had 'bulging membranes' so they couldnt put a cervical stitch in and after 23 hours of labour my baby died 2 hours after birth.
I had no idea the cause for this until my next pregnancy aged 23, where I was monitored with cervical scans every fortnight. A cervical scan at 24 weeks showed my cervix was 'funnelling' so the next morning i had an emergency cervical stitch put in. This was successful until it was removed at 36 weeks pregnant. I went into labour 2 days later and delivered a healthy little boy who is now 14 months old.
I have just found out im pregnant again (approx 4 weeks) I was told last time they'd put a stitch in earlier next time?
I was just wondering how early? And how succesfull will it be if ive already had one before? 
Thanks xx


----------



## Pink Sugar

Hi, when I had to have cerclage with my second at 24 weeks, and I literally spent the next two months in the hospital because that baby was really trying to come out, I had a catheter foley placed in I wasn't allowed to shower or go poop I had wash ups and all in that bed. I held until 32 weeks but my membranes began to bulge so they cut the stitch and he was born at 4lbs 10oz he's a healthy 6 year old and you could never tell he was a premie. My OB at the time never gave me an explanation as to why this happened but assured me that with my next he would place another cerclage at 12wks, the third time around I switched doctors, knowing my history they placed me on bed rest and I had two week visits and constant monitoring, I did'nt have to get another one they placed me on progesterone shots at 15 wks and I was to recieve those until 37wks. They worked with my third and fourth and just so you know I'm still considered high risk and will be placed on those shots again once I reach the 15 mark. I know this is hard for you because you want what's best for you and baby so be sure to ask of other options they may have or see if they can give you a direct answer about the cause before you make the final decision, I wish you the best and hope I was able to help in some way


----------



## amjon

Were you dilated at all on your own? If so it may have been a weak cervix. My daughter died at 27 weeks, but my cervix did not open on it's own (and was very stubborn even with drugs). If baby was okay and your cervix opened and couldn't be stopped that is likely the problem.


----------



## MelanieEarly

CERCLAGES ARE SUCCESSFUL! DON'T BE AFRAID!!! I've been reading some blogs lately and I'm horrified to see that MANY women have second term losses and have been diagnosed with Incompetent cervix or are confused because they had an infection of the membranes and doctors don't know if the incompetent cervix allowed the bacteria up there or if the infection happened and then the women just went into pre term labor. I am AN EXPERT ON THIS SITUATION. DEMAND AN EARLY CERCLAGE at 12 weeks of any subsequent pregnancy, whether your diagnosis was certain or not. DO IT. DO IT. It's scary, but you will not lose your baby during the procedure, the doctors who do these procedures are EXCELLENT. Waiting to see if your cervix will hold later in the pregnancy and then bed rest or an emergent cerclage ARE NOT SUCCESSFUL in A LOT OF CASES. A 12 WEEK CERCLAGE will give you the most opportunity to hold your babies if you in the above categories. I also had intramuscular injections of Progesterone, the oil, injected weekly by my husband. The shots were successful for me and I haven't tried any other way because my doctor said this was the best and only way to get the progesterone where it needed to be. I also refrained from SEX and BATHS during the entire pregnancy. DO NOT TAKE BATHS!!! Some doctors won't tell you this stuff! They say you can have sex a few weeks after the cerclage is placed, don't chance it, not even with condoms because if you have group b strep or other nasty things in your lower vagina, anything in there can push it up to the cervix. I don't even like vaginal wand exams after the cerclage and my office will not do them. Advocate for yourself. FIND SOMEONE who does CERCLAGES and is SUPER CAUTIOUS if your current OB-Gyn is the wait and see type and doesn't want to do cerclages. I'm APPALLED by a story I just read on a blog, the women lost a set of twins to the circumstances above, which was my own as well (singleton though), and when she got pregnant with a second set of twins, a doctor should have IMMEDIATELY set her up for a cerclage. Multiples are saved as well from this procedure and I can't believe there is any evidence out there that this isn't successful with multiples as well. Women with multiples may have more restrictions with a cerclage to keep extra weight off of the cerclage but I've read about women carrying twins having a cerclage and she worked until the very end and had no issue. Cerclages SAVE BABIES. Plus, it was a relief for me so have it in. It held tight and I promise to put my experience on here soon. DO IT! Don't be afraid, Cerclages are amazing and the risks don't outweigh the benefit=living baby. I have LOADS of information so in the meantime if you need to email me so we can chat about it personally, please please, email me. I will help you make this difficult decision. I had the worst case scenario, group B strep and other bacteria in the vagina and and incompetent cervix. Scary. But I have two living children and wonderful pregnancies and full term deliveries using a cerclage. I have no damage to my cervix and with my second son (first we lost at 21 weeks to IC and infection of placenta and fluid) and I had the WORST CASE scenario when at 11 week, I went in to have my cerclage placed (I opted to stay awake, control thing) and I heard the doctor say in the middle of putting it in, this is the shortest cervix I've ever seen, I'm going to have to pull it to give me something to work with and put two in, and he had to do the Shirodkar which is an older and more invasive procedure. So I am the worst case. I think my short and effaced cervix at that point was due to the fact that we got pregnant three months after losing my first and that wasn't the smartest thing to do. My uterus and cervix were not ready. But I had a cerclage placed and it did it's job. Email me for more info. and my next post will be about my cerclages. For my third son I had a McDonald cerclage at 12 weeks, so I've had them all except a transabdominal. Luckily we didn't have to go that route but we absolutely would have if it meant keeping my baby in until term. And I went to two different surgeons because we had moved from Florida to Virginia. The care was terrific at both places, cerclage placement is more common than you think. Advocate for yourself, it is YOUR DECISION whether or not you have a CERCLAGE PLACED. IT'S YOUR DECISION. YOURS, NOT THE DOCTOR. If they say it's their decision, pack up and go to another doctor. If you've had a 2nd trimester loss or an almost loss (you had a emergent cerclage or bedrest kept your babies in ) and there was any question as to whether or not your cervix was involved-you have the RIGHT to REQUEST A CERCLAGE at 12 weeks in your subsequent pregnancies. Even with multiples, YES! 
I have a blog on this and many other things, I lost a baby too at 20 weeks. Come read:
https://angelheartsforever.blogspot.com/


----------

